# Fremont factory tour for Model 3 owners & res. holders



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

I am in fremont today going to the factory tour! I already drove by the holding lot, Super empty, almost no model 3s almost all X and S. If they take us by the M3 production line I will report back on what colors I see on the line.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> I am in fremont today going to the factory tour! I already drove by the holding lot, Super empty, almost no model 3s almost all X and S. If they take us by the M3 production line I will report back on what colors I see on the line.


You're about to sign an NDA


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> I am in fremont today going to the factory tour! I already drove by the holding lot, Super empty, almost no model 3s almost all X and S. If they take us by the M3 production line I will report back on what colors I see on the line.


So once you configure you can qualify for a fremont factory tour?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> So once you configure you can qualify for a fremont factory tour?


Technically no. You must be an existing owner as far as I understood a reservation didn't count.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Technically no. You must be an existing owner as far as I understood a reservation didn't count.


did @oripaamoni take delivery?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Technically no. You must be an existing owner as far as I understood a reservation didn't count.


I sent them an e-mail and they said a reservation was not good enough but to get back in touch once I placed the order.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

ng0 said:


> did @oripaamoni take delivery?


Nope didn't take delivery yet, I think if you have a reservation you are good to go, in the email they asked me for a vin or reservation #. Zoom in on the attached photo, you can see a red with Aeros and a blue with sport loaded onto a small car carrier.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> Nope didn't take delivery yet, I think if you have a reservation you are good to go, in the email they asked me for a vin or reservation #. Zoom in on the attached photo, you can see a red with Aeros and a blue with sport loaded onto a small car carrier.


Interesting that's a recent change. I took the tour in December and a Reservation Number wasn't good enough.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

Mike Land said:


> I sent them an e-mail and they said a reservation was not good enough but to get back in touch once I placed the order.


Strange, maybe it's because I configured already?


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> Strange, maybe it's because I configured already?


That's what I assumed, cause I heard that reservations weren't good enough. If that's the case, I'm gonna make an appointment for a tour and take a little road trip up the coast after I take delivery.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

ng0 said:


> That's what I assumed, cause I heard that reservations weren't good enough. If that's the case, I'm gonna make an appointment for a tour and take a little road trip up the coast after I take delivery.


Ok confirmed, only way is if you already configured, still had to do some convincing though, definitely a gray area. Had to show the tour guide my Tesla account and all that.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> Ok confirmed, only way is if you already configured, still had to do some convincing though, definitely a gray area. Had to show the tour guide my Tesla account and all that.


Thanks for the info! I'll have to reserve my tour ASAP.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Technically no. You must be an existing owner as far as I understood a reservation didn't count.


The factory tour request form includes VIN as one of the fields. My ISA sent it to me.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Just an update on this old thread for anyone who's interested, I just booked a tour today with no VIN, however they can see that I've configured back in June and that seemed good enough. Availability was open from August 22nd on right now, I'm going 1st week in September. Can't wait to see The Tent (although I'm pretty sure they're not gonna let us near it).


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooh sounds fun... was planning on going to SF with my Model 3 and drop by some of the Monterey car week events... but if they do tours on Sunday I might be able to swing that.

Do they do Sunday tours?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

PandaM3 said:


> Ooh sounds fun... was planning on going to SF with my Model 3 and drop by some of the Monterey car week events... but if they do tours on Sunday I might be able to swing that.
> 
> Do they do Sunday tours?


Unfortunately not, just weekdays.
But it's really worth making time for, was lucky enough to go two years ago with an employee and loved it!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Just an update on this old thread for anyone who's interested, I just booked a tour today with no VIN, however they can see that I've configured back in June and that seemed good enough. Availability was open from August 22nd on right now, I'm going 1st week in September. Can't wait to see The Tent (although I'm pretty sure they're not gonna let us near it).


You're going to have a blast at adult Disney World!


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You're going to have a bl.ast at adult Disney World!


I know, SO stoked to go back and see how it's grown!
My ultimate fantasy would be to find out my car was going down the line while I'm there. Virtually no chance I'd see it if it's on GA4 in the Tent, but at least I could claim I was there for the "birth" .


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> I know, SO stoked to go back and see how it's grown!
> My ultimate fantasy would be to find out my car was going down the line while I'm there. Virtually no chance I'd see it if it's on GA4 in the Tent, but at least I could claim I was there for the "birth" .


That would be amazing. Don't get your hopes up too much, you never know what you'll even see. When I went, I saw Model 3 parts but the lines for S/X.


----------

